# Last Voyage of The Demeter



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Dracula heads back to the big screen in a film based on a chapter in Bram Stoker's novel, where an ill fated crew are hired to transport "fifty boxes of decrepit earth," from Transylvania, to London:

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/16067


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Sure why not? I'd give it a watch.


----------

